# closed lid operation



## tux (Sep 30, 2004)

ive got a ibook (g3 ) and want to know the risks of running it with the lid closed in my backpack (its a proper laptop backpack) so i can listen to my music without having to buy an ipod or something.

will the hdd get too hot *just* playing mp3 in itunes? i know if it gets too hot then the screen will warp. it will only be playing when im traveling to college (so about 1:30 hours).

so is it safe? or will one of you give me an ipod


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 30, 2004)

Have you actually tried this?  My iBook simply goes to sleep when I shut the lid (as it should) and no music will play at all.


----------



## michaelsanford (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't know about the snow iBooks but AFAIK you can't configure an iBook to stay on when you close it. My iBook doesn't have an option to stay on while closed at least but maybe the snow iBooks are different...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 30, 2004)

No iBook should ever be used in closed-lid operation.  Do a search here for threads on that.

PowerBooks are different, though, and can be safely used in closed-lid operation.  I would check Apple's Knowledge Base first for specifics on your PowerBook, but as far as I know, they work fine in closed-lid operation.  I believe you need some sort of external input device, though, like a USB keyboard or mouse, since the procedure involves closing the Powerbook, which puts it to sleep, then connecting an external keyboard/mouse and monitor and then waking it up via the keyboard/mouse.


----------



## arri (Oct 1, 2004)

tux said:
			
		

> ive got a ibook (g3 ) and want to know the risks of running it with the lid closed in my backpack (its a proper laptop backpack) so i can listen to my music without having to buy an ipod or something.



from first hand:
running an ibook with closed lid, resulted in melted keyboard and screen after having it run over night.. so you might not have that problem if you just run itunes while traveling to work for an hour ..

at the other hand: you can also put some foam between keyboard and screen, so it can still cool a bit. also make sure the bag ventilates ..
i used this aproach to search for wireless accesspoints while cycling throuhg amsterdam and perth running macstumbler..

apart from that; you might want to leave home without computer.. and still listen to music. in that case i'd just buy a $50,- usb-mp3 player if i were you..


----------



## mdnky (Oct 1, 2004)

There is a way to force the newer iBooks (white models) to run while the lid is closed, but it's a VERY BAD idea as every other person has said.  That's just running it lid closed in the open (like on a desk), lid closed in an enclosed bag would be a recipe for more disaster.  You'd be basically insulating the thing.

Apple covers this in a few of their support topics, including Article ID 88199.


----------

